# 2012 Murano Platinum AWD with CVT



## broadrun3 (Oct 15, 2020)

Periodically while running at high speeds (70-80) the rpm's will jump up to 4,000-6,000 as though you put the pedal to the floor to accelerate. This can happen both when on cruise control or without. It is very sporadic. Initially it was disguising itself as a Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor problem because I would get a check engine light and the fault code was the MAF. I continued to have this fault until I replaced the aftermarket MAF with an OEM and the fault has stopped except that the rpm's still sporadically jumps up except I get no check engine light or fault. This has never happened at lower speeds and only sporadically at higher speeds. I just talked with a transmission mechanic and here has never heard of this issue. I was thinking of having the fluid and filters replaced in the transmission. The vehicle has 133K miles. Has anyone else had this issue or heard of it??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are certain P1xxx codes that refer to manufacturer specific codes which often cover areas that are not emissions related and may not cause the check engine light to illuminate. A more advanced OBD-II scanner is needed to read some of these codes.

Referring to your "jump" problem, you should consider replacing the CVT fluid. Examine the fluid for a dark and burnt smell condition which would indicate an internal problem. When you drain the old CVT fluid, use a clean container to capture the fluid. Now use a large common white, basket-type coffee filter to catch any debris as you slowly pour the fluid into another container. Examine the filter for any debris; use the following pictures as a guide. If small metal debris less than 1 mm (0.040 in) in size or metal powder is found in the coffee filter, this is normal; if one or more pieces of debris are found that are over 1 mm (0.040 in) in size and/or peeled clutch facing material is found in the coffee filter, that indicates an abnormal condition.

















The "jump" problem can also be due to a malfunctioning speed sensor.


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

This sounds like a CVT issue. With the problems Nissan has had with CVT's I'd get the fluid/filter changed ASAP and not put it off. This may or may not help. If it doesn't help there's a good chance your transmission is on it's way out.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would just replace the filter. If it's like most Jatco transmissions, the "filter" is just a screen and doesn't require servicing. Make sure you use the correct type, CVT fluid.


----------

